#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Auto insert current month's name and current year

## Webtekr

Hello ,

I've got a Word document that I want to insert the current month's name and year, but the day of the month will never change. 

So, in January I would see "January 26, 2009", Feb. would be "February 26, 2009", next year it would be "January 26, 2010", etc. It will always be the 26th, but the month and year will change each month.

Are there ways to set this up? I've looked in the fields you can include, but the date format doesn't contain just the month or just the year. 

Thanks in advance....

----------

